# Can I reroute furnace duct



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It will slow down the air and if the airflow is low now it may get very poor. Each elbow adds about 5 feet of equivalent pipe length for resistance plus another 6-8 feet horz adds up. You would also have to cut those 2x4 s out. It is possible but you may create a problem. Turn the heat on and blow some cigarette smoke near the vent now and see how strong the airflow is. If you feel it is OK then fine if not then you may want to reconsider.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If the pipe could psychically be ran like that, it wouldn't have enough air flow.

But the headers you would need to make for the cut outs for the duct, would be in the way of the duct.

Any reason you can't relocate the entire duct 3 spaces left or right.


----------



## jsunsun (Dec 11, 2012)

yuri said:


> It will slow down the air and if the airflow is low now it may get very poor. Each elbow adds about 5 feet of equivalent pipe length for resistance plus another 6-8 feet horz adds up. You would also have to cut those 2x4 s out. It is possible but you may create a problem. Turn the heat on and blow some cigarette smoke near the vent now and see how strong the airflow is. If you feel it is OK then fine if not then you may want to reconsider.


Thanks for the reply! 

What if create a double duct (see edited image) at the rerouting region. Could this improve the airflow? If yes, would it be enough to restore the original airflow?

Cutting the 2x6s shouldn't be a problem, as this wall has been assessed by a structure engineer and deemed non-load bearing.


----------



## jsunsun (Dec 11, 2012)

beenthere said:


> If the pipe could psychically be ran like that, it wouldn't have enough air flow.
> 
> But the headers you would need to make for the cut outs for the duct, would be in the way of the duct.
> 
> Any reason you can't relocate the entire duct 3 spaces left or right.


Yeah I guess I could do that. Though I was hoping not needing to cut open parts of the ceiling and floor to make this rerouting. But perhaps I may need to resort to this.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

jsunsun said:


> Yeah I guess I could do that. Though I was hoping not needing to cut open parts of the ceiling and floor to make this rerouting. But perhaps I may need to resort to this.


It would be a lot easier then doing all the 2X6 cutting and headering.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

jsunsun said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> What if create a double duct (see edited image) at the rerouting region. Could this improve the airflow? If yes, would it be enough to restore the original airflow?
> 
> Cutting the 2x6s shouldn't be a problem, as this wall has been assessed by a structure engineer and deemed non-load bearing.


 Would not be feasible or work.


----------

